# Wart like thing on guinea pigs foot- should i be worried!?



## Ingrid25

hi all
my guinea pig kaytie has a wierd brown warty thing on her front foot
at first i thought it was just a poo stuck on her coat- but today i checked it out and i noticed it is actually on her skin!!!!!!it really looks like a human wart, but brown! i noticed it was slightly coming off, and im not 100% sure if it caused her any pain when i touched it, because i had to put her onto her back and she always gets wrried and over reacts! and should i be worried?:scared:
if anyone knows what it could be please say!
also
i sold one of kayties bubs (Popcorn) to a friend, and she says he is not using his front feet properly
i went and had a look, and being a guinea pig owner for some time, relised there was something wrong- i told her to take him to the vet, but her mum says its nothing! ITS NOT! he is very little for his age, he is a cross abysinnian rex, he isnt walking properly and im not sure if its painful- because he dosent squeek when u touch them or when he walks..............
at first i thought it was dislocated- which it isnt, but its hard to tell whats wrong with such little shoulders and legs!


----------



## purple_x

I've no idea what's wrong with your piggie, sorry.

But if your friend has 1 of your piggies and there is something wrong with it and she's not getting vet treatment for him perhaps you could take the little one back. No animal should be left without vet treatment if it's needed, that's cruel.


----------



## emzybabe

Please take them all to a good small animal vet


----------



## Lil Miss

actually, there is NO need to take piggy to the vet, hard wart like growths are VERY common on piggy feet, almost all piggies will develop one at some point, they are known as foot spurs

basically they are hard callouses, much like corns on human feet, all you need to do is cut them off (right at the base of the growth) with a pair of nail clippers when you do your regular nail trimmings


















if left they can grow too long and cause problems walking, the growths them selves have no feeling and are painless.

if removing the spurs on your friends piggy doesnt help then he does however NEED to see a vet


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Yeah the wort thing is just a foot spur, they are quite painless and can be cut off like above says.

However I would be concerned about your friends little piggie and would recommend that one sees the vet x


----------



## Ingrid25

Lil Miss said:


> actually, there is NO need to take piggy to the vet, hard wart like growths are VERY common on piggy feet, almost all piggies will develop one at some point, they are known as foot spurs
> 
> basically they are hard callouses, much like corns on human feet, all you need to do is cut them off (right at the base of the growth) with a pair of nail clippers when you do your regular nail trimmings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if left they can grow too long and cause problems walking, the growths them selves have no feeling and are painless.
> 
> if removing the spurs on your friends piggy doesnt help then he does however NEED to see a vet


thanks soooooooo much!
ill go do that now!


----------

